

Ask HN: Is this Credit Card Form Secure? - ziadbc

I've been browsing tumblr's theme directory and noticed a nifty form for credit card payments.  If you click purchase a lightbox come up with a small form to enter your credit card.  The question is, is this secure without the whole page being behind SSL?<p>Check it out http://www.tumblr.com/theme/9376
======
tst
This form sends data to <https://secure.tumblr.com/pay/>

